# 좋아라 하지



## vientito

taken from a comic, I need help to analyse this sentence

"그분들은 마형과 다르게 배 타고 몰래 온 동포들을 좋아라 하지..."

three questions:

(1) does 온 (오다) match up with 몰래 to mean "the comrades who sneaked in"?  OR 온 to be interpreted as 모두 and 몰래 is just an adverb to describe the statement that follows?
(2) is that an error to use 동포들을?  I though you need to have a subject to follow with 좋다...an object with 좋아하다.  should it be 동포들이 instead?
(3) 좋아라 하지...  seems to say "how nice XXX!" to be put in a statement.  But who is the subject of final 하다?  그분들?


----------



## Kross

1) Your first guess is correct.
2) No, it is not an error. 
3) The subject is 그분들. 

My translation is 'They unlike 마형 tend to like the comrades who have come in secretly by ship'


----------



## vientito

(2) please explain how the grammar functions for that... because I thought to say "to like"  you either say with 그가 좋다 / 그를 좋아하다.  but you will never say 글 좋다.  I always thought that's supposed to be the case.  should it be "동포들을 좋아해라 하지"??  It flies against all the basics that I have come to recognize for such a long time.


----------



## Kross

For you better understanding of the example sentence, I simplify it to 그분들은(Subject) 동포들을(Object) 좋아라 하지(Verb). 

좋아해라 in 동포들을 좋아해라 하지 is a command sentence. We don't use like that. 

Sorry I have to go out now. This is all I can do now. See you later.


----------



## chemnerd

좋아라하다 is a regional dialect. We normally say 좋아하다. So the sentence would be 마 형과 달리, 그분들은 배를 타고 몰래 온 동포들을 좋아하지.


----------



## vientito

Ah!  it's a dialectal form... the least that I suspect it to be one.  Now it all makes sense to me.  

Chemnerd, do you happen to know which dialect is it? Is it from 경상도 area?

I have seen an expression before: 뚫어져라 쳐다보다.   Someone explained to me that it is in fact the same as 뚫어지게 쳐다보다.  So the first part functions like an adverb.  I wonder if the one with 라 within is similarly a dialectal form?


----------



## chemnerd

When I lived in Gwang Ju, 전라도 I heard -라하다. quite often as a dialect. For instance, 노는 것 참 좋아라하네, 공부하는 것 참 싫어라하네..etc. but it might be used in other regions.


No. 좋아라하네 is a different animal. Don't be deceived by '라'. 라 in 뚫어져라... is a short form of '라고', which is absolutely correct.


----------



## Kross

국어국립원(The National Institute of the Korean Language) says that ~좋아라 하지 is grammatically wrong. So it is advisable that you use 좋아한다 instead. 

The quote is 질의하신 표현은 문법적으로 적절하지 않으므로 ‘좋아하다’를 써서 ‘그들은 동포들을 좋아한다’처럼 쓰는 것이 적절합니다. #*표현*

The link for it is here. (https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/364248691407716352)


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

좋아라하다 implies that you're happy and shows such emotions. It's used frequently and few people think it's incorrect.


----------

